# building a humidor



## Bigwill60 (Dec 30, 2012)

My son and I enjoy a good cigar from time to time. Although we have several small humidors, we would like to make a custom humidor but don't really know which woods are best. Any ideas or plans? Thanks.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a small collection of old, wooden cigar boxes. Most are made from Spanish Cedar, but some are made from Honduran Mahogany. I'm a non-smoker that just thinks the boxes are cool - none of mine are humidors, however; a very wealthy customer of mine loves smoking cigars and gets boxes and humidors custom-made to his designs. He told me Spanish Cedar is the wood of choice. Spanish Cedar is also very easy to work with, but dents and scratches very easily. Have fun and Happy New Year!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

One of my humidors is made of oak with a lining made of 1/4 inch spanish cedar plywood. That might be an easy approach to the project. The spanish cedar ply seems to be readily available on-line.

Enjoy the New Year and don't take any wooden cigars.:laugh:









Wooden Cigar: http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/37917-smoking-finish.html


----------



## Bigwill60 (Dec 30, 2012)

*humidor*

Hi Gaffboat. Thanks for the info. I'll start researching where to get oak and Spanish cedar. Thanks again and have a great new year.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Here is a link to a great tutorial.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/FWNPDFfree/humidor.pdf


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Bigwill60 said:


> Hi Gaffboat. Thanks for the info. I'll start researching where to get oak and Spanish cedar. Thanks again and have a great new year.


most humidors are made out of wood you like , like the main box and botton and lid, when all is finished, you make another box, that will fit inside but with out a bottom or top on the spanish cedar, i make mine 3/8" thick is thick enough, now you can put a humitastat in the frount , look up on line and you can see what that look's like , that you can get a couple item's that will keep the humidity at the level you want. You don't put a finish on the cedar, and when you plane the wood down use a good dust mask as that wood has very fine dust and when you are using it the hole shop smell like a smoking shop, I don't smoke so i keep that wood in the other bldg. my 2 cent


----------

